# New Beek from Greensboro NC



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome.

Two hives a great way to start. Have you got a location to buy packages/Nucs/Complete hives from?

Bryn


----------



## Zulu (Jan 1, 2011)

Bryn

Not yet , but have signed up for a Beginners course at Local Club, and they will have Packages for sale in may. Also Identified two local sources too that I can drive to.

Might take one club pkg and do one on my own.

Also think I might have a handle on a guy selling nuc's about 2 hrs drive away. Intend to drop him a line too. Local club member said he did not know of anyone selling Nucs close by.

Still reading lots , and browsing the forums for information. 

Rick


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

I started this year with 4.9 Bees, which is just the cell size of 4.9mm they produce. A lot of bees produce 5.2, or will use foundation which has cell size of 5.2mm.

I got my bees locally in TN, but I think the stock may have come from Lula GA and Fat/Beeman of Dixie Bee Supply.

Speak with the local guys, and have fun. Prepare to make mistakes, spend time just watching them fly in and out, and losing sleep during the winter.

http://www.youtube.com/BeeHealth#p/u/30/4pTu2eKnX6s here is a good site with video from Georgia Extension.

Bryn


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, keep it simple to succeed!


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome from Tates Apiaries in Winston Salem, NC. If we can be of help call 788 4554


----------



## Zulu (Jan 1, 2011)

LT said:


> Welcome from Tates Apiaries in Winston Salem, NC. If we can be of help call 788 4554



Thanks Larry , you are on my list for bees


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site Zulu!

Even though my profile says I'm from Raleigh, I live in Greensboro now. Although I haven't been to the Guilford County meeting in over a year, it's very warming to meet a fellow Gboro enthusiast.

Local nuc and package providers in the area are certainly dwindling. Years ago I got an almost perfect nuc from a guy outside of Charlotte, but when I tried to contact him the next year he went "off the grid." From personal experience I can tell you that Tate's in Winston-Salem, Busy Bee from Chapel Hill, and 7 Stands which is just outside Greensboro close to Winston are all good providers.

Good luck, and keep us informed of any questions!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource zulu When you learn to make your own honey, I want the recipe.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard I am from Lexington Sc.
If you have a chance come join the evening chat starts around 8:30 -9:00 

You can look at my blog I have written about a lot of mistakes I made my first year http://brooklyn55bees.blogspot.com/2010/04/i-thought-my-bees-arrived.html

There are some great beekeepers on this site Good luck

Brooklyn


----------



## Zulu (Jan 1, 2011)

dragonfly said:


> Welcome to Beesource zulu When you learn to make your own honey, I want the recipe.


Recipe for Honey Golden Ale is available now - I am travelling , but will PM it to you later


----------

